# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Agua invisible

## sergi1907

Jue, 29/03/2012

iagua.es
En el último número de la revista International Journal of Water Resources Development dedicado a la gestión del agua en España publiqué un articulo con el título Groundwater: The Invisible Resource, en el que trataba de la problemática del aprovechamiento del agua subterránea en nuestro país. Principalmente la falta de planificación y las carencias en la gestión, que tiene como resultado en unos casos el desaprovechamiento de este recurso y por otro problemas de sobre-explotación y contaminación. 

 La raíz de este problema es más del ámbito psicológico que del científico o tecnológico. El agua de un río se percibe por los sentidos y las cuestiones hidráulicas básicas, son fácilmente comprensibles. Este no es el caso del agua subterránea, lo que conocemos de ella es el resultado de la deducción y la experimentación. Los manantiales (manifestaciones superficiales del agua subterránea) han sido aprovechados desde épocas remotas y por lo general siempre se les dio una interpretación mítica. Y aún me sorprende comprobar como expertos y muy cualificados profesionales de las aguas superficiales miran con recelo y desconfianza a las subterráneas. 

 Por otra parte, aunque se han realizado captaciones de agua subterránea desde épocas prehistóricas, mediante pozos y galerías, el aprovechamiento del agua subterránea no tuvo cabida en los planteamientos de la producción industrial del siglo XIX. El agua superficial se adaptaba mejor a la filosofía de la revolución industrial de manejo masivo del agua para abastecimiento y regadío, con grandes inversiones de dinero. Ese no es el caso del agua subterránea, que por sus características hidrológicas se adapta mejor a un aprovechamiento local con inversiones moderadas. 

 Estas dos razones la psicológica y la estructura económico-política derivada de la revolución industrial, se han aliado para infrautilizar la parte subterránea del ciclo continental del agua, mientras que el aprovechamiento de la fase superficial ha llegado a su límite. 

 Con motivo del día mundial del agua, muchas voces se han elevado para denunciar las carencias de agua, sin tener en cuenta el enorme potencial de regulación, aún no aprovechado, que tienen los acuíferos. 

 La Fundación Española del Agua Subterránea, es consciente que para abordar el problema de una buena gestión y utilización del agua subterránea, es necesario crear una corriente de opinión en este sentido y por esta razón, además de sus programas de investigación, está trabajando en la preparación de una campaña de información sobre EL AGUA INVISIBLE. 

 Un artículo de Fernando López Vera, Presidente de la Fundación Española del Agua Subterránea.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/107827

----------

